# 5 months and soft ears



## Oscar - debieky (Jun 27, 2017)

my puppy is 5 months and 8 days old and still got floppy very soft ears 

i am feeding him dry food ( josera junior ) + fresh food mainly vegetables with boneless chicken or ground meat 

i started giving him canina puppy lime ( calcium )


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: What a handsome pup! The ears are up in the photos but I assume from your post they are not staying up. It could be because he is teething.

These sticky threads have more information:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/85865-dealing-your-gsds-ears-not-standing-erect.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/136570-8-9-10-weeks-old-ears-not-up.html


----------



## 115pounds (Aug 27, 2015)

They look like they will have, no issues. Don't pet them or let others pet them, that can cause a break down in the cartilage growth.


----------



## BlitzRomman (May 24, 2017)

115pounds said:


> They look like they will have, no issues. Don't pet them or let others pet them, that can cause a break down in the cartilage growth.


That's a myth


----------



## Oscar - debieky (Jun 27, 2017)

they are too soft then lean completely on the head in a cross shape something like the 2nd picture , should i get a ear supporter "inserts" ?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I love the floppy ear stage. Those are some big ears to grow into. The bigger the ear the more often it takes more time to stand. And as someone said, he's teething which affects ears standing up.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Oscar - debieky said:


> they are too soft then lean completely on the head in a cross shape something like the 2nd picture , should i get a ear supporter "inserts" ?


His ears are just going through the floppy ear stage. They don't need inserts as the ears in a month or two when he is done teething will stand up by themselves.


----------



## Oscar - debieky (Jun 27, 2017)

Mary Beth said:


> His ears are just going through the floppy ear stage. They don't need inserts as the ears in a month or two when he is done teething will stand up by themselves.


He is 5.5 months now and I think he is done with teething


----------

